
Steve Jobs Said iPads Would Transform Teaching. Yet Few Colleges Use Them Widely - jyosim2
https://www.edsurge.com/news/2017-03-28-ipads-did-not-revolutionize-campus-teaching-but-a-few-colleges-give-every-student-one
======
informatimago
Obviously. iOS is so far removed from what was envisionned in the dynabook,
there are so many restrictions on what software can be developped on iOS, that
there's no surprise they're not used for more than watching youtube...

(That said, you can watch youtube teaching channels).

